# Spice up your vegetables.. and chuck in some protein too :)



## gymbum (Oct 6, 2009)

found a recipe for this, then added my own stuff to it.. tastes better lol

pre heat oven to 200 degrees c

100g cottage cheese

80g cooked brown rice

150g spinach (raw leaves in the bag)

3 large button mushrooms, chopped (not the big flat ones)

1 large pepper or 2 small ones, chopped

3 small salad tomatoes, cut into small pieces

few slices of ham

1 egg white

chilli flakes

pepper

wholemeal breadcrumbs

Put the cottage cheese, rice, chopped mushrooms, chopped peppers and tomatoes into a large mixing bowl. Whisk the egg white in another bowl until its a bit fluffy, adding some chilli flakes and pepper (amount depends on how hot u like it!) and add this to mix in the large mixing bowl.

Rip up or chop the spinach leaves and place into the mix and add a few slices of ham (cut/ripped up).

put all of this into an oven dish (like a flat or casserole dish) and sprinkle breadcrumbs over the top.

put in the over for approx 30mins (if its with ham)

instead of ham you could also add chicken, its just cheaper to add ham lol. once youve tried it, could vary what u put in it, any vegetable goes i suppose!

lush as it is tho 

x


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

now that sounds bloody tempting,


----------



## gymbum (Oct 6, 2009)

lol it is, that amount makes enough for two... although i find it hard not to eat all of it!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

as i said in my comment along wit the reps... i needed another veg recipe as iv been making ratatouilli alot due to not bein a fan of plain veg, other than carrots and parsnip that is


----------

